# Extension/brace



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Unless the intercooler is leaking substantially it’s not going to really affect anything.
If it’s substantial just find someone to TIG weld it shut.

As for the plastic splash guard. Zip ties.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

If your intercooler has damage you need to assess the extent of it. Losing that shroud isn't good, but much less critical than damage to the intercooler. If your intercooler was leaking boost you would have an underboost code and a severe lack of power. The Gen2 engine is in boost a good portion of the time.


----------

